# Jerky Boy Kennels



## Mrbilly (May 26, 2010)

Evolved inthe preservation of the American Pit Bull Terriers for over 20 years. We specialize in Red Boy, Eli, Chinaman, Colby, and Lar-San blood lines. We promote loyalty, intelligence, and DRIVE.. Not to mention we have some of the best looking dogs around.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Is this a prank? The jerky boys were famous for their pranks.


----------



## Mrbilly (May 26, 2010)

Lol.. Thanks for the love. But it's serious as it gets.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well just a heads up peddling pups and pimping breedings isnt allowed here. Welcome to the board and sorry for my bad joke.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Let me see a ped been a while since I heard Lar- san through in with any of them names not since lee Craig and Klassic K9?


----------



## Mrbilly (May 26, 2010)

Ok kool. Having trouble getting link to go threw. Saying invalid spec


----------



## Mrbilly (May 26, 2010)

As to the posting thing, I'm a very busy man. I'm a contractor and run a well maintain kennel


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe pm the link to welder. Hes got the hang of posting peds down pretty good.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

So Mr Billy I just play short version of 20 questions. What part of NY? Cause I never heard of ya and two of the dog men I look up to most are from their and I am lucky enough to chat with them wome times. I never heard of the kennel,\

Second why is your kennel name not present in the ped if you been running these dogs for 20 years. I would hope 20 years form now my dogs will be 3 genrations deep with my name.?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Found the male pictured's ped on his hoobly ad
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [420585] :: RIDENHOUR'S RUGA

this was a female he bred to him
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [413463] :: RIDENHOUR'S P. LADY


----------



## Mrbilly (May 26, 2010)

Rudy quick answer to a lot of questions. Upstate ny, I'm fairly young but been in game my whole life. I just started my own kennel 2 years ago(why their sons are reg under kennel name). I have plenty bad ass dogs reg to me (and my kennel) that any dogman in the tri state would know. I wanted my own solid work before I started. 10 yrs ago I took what I had and started throwing into some dif things. If you see where my dogs come from you should know.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

alright I havent had more then time to skim. I hope you don't take that wrond man the thread comes off as an add. So we have to see who we're dealing with lol. Look foward to seeing what ya bring to the forum.


----------



## Mrbilly (May 26, 2010)

No problem, I'm sure you guys will see I'm a man of integrity, and have some show nuf real right bull dogs.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Well welcome to the forum and don't worry about some folks around here they think there the only bulldog people in the world , there should be a warning sighn before entering thise site, lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

It a little more the coming off as a sells men. For that is is in the rules so seems to me like for warned that sells are not welcome. That being said some people are born sells men and though not selling still give off the vibe. 

MrBilly I would like to see more of the dogs or ped man if ya get time you can pm them. I always like to know where people started and what road they took to the dogs they have now!


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

I took it as him introducing him self and his kennel something he obviously takes pride in there are poeple here that advertise there own kennels.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

@Rocthebully The ones that do are APPROVED for the site already before posting anything about it and they all have been here quite sometime. That is the point.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm just saying what's the point of running everbody off?? Do y'all just want it to be the same people on here ? I don't get itl you talk rough to everyone else but get mad when they question you or talk the to you the same way.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> I'm just saying what's the point of running everbody off?? Do y'all just want it to be the same people on here ? I don't get itl you talk rough to everyone else but get mad when they question you or talk the to you the same way.


Aint neither of us talked rough to you yet. The point behind it all is contribute or quit complaining and telling ppl its ok to pimp their junk dogs here. You have no idea what youre talking about in 90% of your posts and then complain bcuz ppl get annoyed by it. There are rules and set requirements to advertise kennels and pups. Unless its met you're violating the rules. The reason its like that is so ppl like you dnt keep telling ppl to advertise their pointless breeding and productions. Now if ya dont like us PLEASE take yourself on. Either way quit complaining and trying to change what works and keeps bettering the breeds.

This aint pointed at the op and if an infraction has to be given out fine but sum1 had to say it....


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Aint neither of us talked rough to you yet. The point behind it all is contribute or quit complaining and telling ppl its ok to pimp their junk dogs here. You have no idea what youre talking about in 90% of your posts and then complain bcuz ppl get annoyed by it. There are rules and set requirements to advertise kennels and pups. Unless its met you're violating the rules. The reason its like that is so ppl like you dnt keep telling ppl to advertise their pointless breeding and productions. Now if ya dont like us PLEASE take yourself on. Either way quit complaining and trying to change what works and keeps bettering the breeds.
> 
> This aint pointed at the op and if an infraction has to be given out fine but sum1 had to say it....


Well said

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

You just called the ops dogs junk and I didn't tell him to pimp any dogs on here and wasn't talking about you getting rough with me cause I wouldn't waist my time responding , and as for 90% of my threads I'm never giving advice just comments,I'm here to learn not teach ...


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome OP. Hang around. There's to a of Info and great people on here. 
Post up some more pictures. We all love to see them! 

I think if there's a problem it can be taken to VIP or pms roc. Lets not hijack the ops thread.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> You just called the ops dogs junk and I didn't tell him to pimp any dogs on here and wasn't talking about you getting rough with me cause I wouldn't waist my time responding , and as for 90% of my threads I'm never giving advice just comments,I'm here to learn not teach ...


Then shut your mouth and learn. So far all u do is complain and talk ill about us. If udw to be here leave. I for one sure wont miss u. You just "wasted your time" responding to me to prove all ya wanna do is cry and woof. I aint the 1 son. Ask anyone here. You dont know your ass from an anthill so shut your mouth and learn or leave. You dont contribute anything positive.

And if I called anyones dog junk I would adress them and tell them their dog is junk... quit trying to prove something you're incapable of proving and move on. You did say they should be able to promote their kennel so you can backtrack how u like its in black and white.

Now u gonna keep woofing and back tracking or ya gonna shut up and try to learn like you say? Either way I see 1 more negative comment from you about this board, its members, or any of its rules and how we handle folks violating them I WILL come unhinged.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> You just called the ops dogs junk and I didn't tell him to pimp any dogs on here and wasn't talking about you getting rough with me cause I wouldn't waist my time responding , and as for 90% of my threads I'm never giving advice just comments,I'm here to learn not teach ...





Just Tap Pits said:


> Then shut your mouth and learn. So far all u do is complain and talk ill about us. If udw to be here leave. I for one sure wont miss u. You just "wasted your time" responding to me to prove all ya wanna do is cry and woof. I aint the 1 son. Ask anyone here. You dont know your ass from an anthill so shut your mouth and learn or leave. You dont contribute anything positive.
> 
> And if I called anyones dog junk I would adress them and tell them their dog is junk... quit trying to prove something you're incapable of proving and move on. You did say they should be able to promote their kennel so you can backtrack how u like its in black and white.
> 
> Now u gonna keep woofing and back tracking or ya gonna shut up and try to learn like you say? Either way I see 1 more negative comment from you about this board, its members, or any of its rules and how we handle folks violating them I WILL come unhinged.


What Jtp is sayin Roc no one called anyone's dog junk what welder posted was post a ped otherwise its junk which is absolutely true. Read the stickies about peddling on the forums before you bash anyone on these forums especially a couple of guys that post on almost all the newbies ish welcoming them. Without ped or anything all anyone can see is byb for someone that wants to learn you seem to bash a lot of people who actually teach on these forums

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

ok ima step in here and clean this lil diddy up for yall..

when i called bulls--- it was for the whole post! not the dudes dogs...

i really thought it was sneaky spam or someone slipping in...

mr.billy come back and he is what he says he is....and its my bad for not coming back to say that....

so from that stand point if you aint got nothin good to say about the dude and his dogs..yall kno the rest..

now....rocthebull....i've read a few of your lil snipettes,and just because you tack on that lol dont mean squat...and you pop off and hope that covers you...well i stand behind what i said i;ve had about enuf of your gumbumping...

we clear now yall?....

mr billy you hang around. i think you can be an asset to the forum....

YIS, Ricky.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

So if someone can't post a ped...their dogs are junk...dang yall..i remember when i couldn't post one...and some of u quick shooters aswell. don't mind the security mr billy...glad u have pride in ur dogs!
some interesting peds.. but this ain't a place to sell dogs..just a forum..discussion board.
enjoy ur stay..n welcome.like me some Colby ..u got a ped for ur colby or was it in those..didn't click back past 4 gens.y


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I never said anything negative to or about the op or his dogs.....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, I'll step in here.

Roc... you're out of line, backseat moderating is what we call posts like the 3rd post you made. As MSK said in reference to your second post, there are guidelines to what is and isn't allowed in "promoting their kennel" as you put it.

McCoy... there's a difference between the inability/lack of knowledge on how to post a ped versus just plain not wanting to. Nobody said because the OP lacks the knowledge of how to go about posting one that his dogs are junk. It is the general consensus that if a new member doesn't want to post a ped, that they most likely don't have one (which means byb dog or mutt), or that they know their dog is junk and is ashamed to post up a ped. Doesn't mean it's right or wrong, but that's how it's perceived.

Mr. Billy, welcome to the pack and I do hope you enjoy your stay on our yard. Most of us snarl and snap at new pups on the yard on a regular, but if you can survive those tests of aggression, then you're a good fit around here.

*Now, we all need to quit the bickering back and forth, take your differences to PMs and keep it off the open forum or I will have to hand out infractions, and the end result will most likely not be pretty.*


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

That's just folks assuming in my eyes..no back seat driver...drive on yall..lo..muthaeffkin l...glad u handled that..shwoo


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm sorry if I said something wrong, I was just looking out for the new guy that's all , he introduced himself and his kennel and they jumped him , not the type of greeting I would wanna get and he proved he was real so again sorry ..


----------



## Poisoned (Jul 20, 2010)

I have to ask, I don't come on here often, but google searching you because I saw a photo on a BYB facebook page showing your kennel name.. You aren't the one who's been posting puppies on craigslist for sale, are you? Ad is selling a litter of 12wk old pups, says you have two more litters on the way but "Not a backyard breeder." ?

Edit:

(I edited to remove the link, not sure if I'm allowed to link to ads for puppies for sale here, some forums don't allow it)
These pups on "hoobly".










> Red boy bloodline at its finest. 6 weeks old 1 blue red nose m, and a chocolate red nose male.
> 
> I also have 3 10 week old red boy males. Chocolate red nose, and 2 cream colored brindles.


Though obviously the CL ad has been flagged.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^^^ uh oh


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Poisoned good find it is the same guy here is the link to the hoobley add. I know it is since the other thread you made with the exact same intro had a piture from this add.
Jerky Boy Kennels A.d.b.a Reg Puppies in New York, New York - Hoobly Classifieds

My only question is where does that light blue pup come from the redboy line? I never seen and redboy dogs look like that?.?.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

And here we were "rough talking ppl" for promoting their awesome kennel theyre so proud of....


Good find and good call on the forum for having rules against just walking in and promoting.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

C


Rudy4747 said:


> Poisoned good find it is the same guy here is the link to the hoobley add. I know it is since the other thread you made with the exact same intro had a piture from this add.
> Jerky Boy Kennels A.d.b.a Reg Puppies in New York, New York - Hoobly Classifieds
> 
> My only question is where does that light blue pup come from the redboy line? I never seen and redboy dogs look like that?.?.


Not taking up for him but heavy tant stuff throws almost a champagne I've seen it. Its the dilute of red that has a silvery look.

I told you all I found the ped links on hoobly lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Good find

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

No it is fine I see erily light colort dogs that turn to light fwan never in redboy as the add says. More of a question since he never answered the first question by poisoned. The hoobley add I saw in a fb group and noticed the photo simularities.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I only know because I had a pup off this same breeding http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=417826 All but two of the pups came out looking bluish and the breeders flipped out. I figure it was a throwback of the tant stuff never seen it with the other.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hm well that oed is heavier on o atricks blood then anything. And well I see why your breeder freaked out cause anything down from patrick blood if you weren't their well then you have no clue whats really in their lol. But yeah I never seen any teribly light fawned dogs that are heavy redboy. Much less blue or the color. I thought though he could shed some light on the blood or ped of these pups?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I was there for that breeding my husband stuck the dogs for them as we were house sitting and they asked if we would get them bred for them that's how I wound up with a pup as payment for house sitting and doing the dirty work lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Haha ment unkess you new each of the oatricks dogs personally. Since Pat Patricknis one of the most renowned paper hangers and peddlers of all time lol. Not your breeder haha. I know of people who went to patricks yard to get dogs where he woild have a huge pen full of pups of diffrent ages they say they wanted one fro so and so dogg he reach down pull out a pup and say yeah this oneA. Same gentelmen chose to bring his own bitch and sit in on breeding to bolio. The litter he watched was high percentage litter. The two pups he bought out of the pin did not make it into the breeding program.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Dang. I will say I had multiple dogs bred simular and never even seen a fawn though that's why I said I figured it was from the tants part of the ped only because out of simularly bred dogs we only got reds and chocolates with variation of brindle non of those had the tant blood but the bolio

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrbilly (May 26, 2010)

Peace n blood . Any one who deals heavy in Tants stuff knows you will get fawns, the blue ish color turns into a tan. Truth be told I gave a buddy of mines a litter (starter package) and he sold them best he knew how. No worries solid bull dogs.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmmm never come across it... like to see the ped since your buddy advertised that litter as heavy redboy. So that why I asked what redboy blood produce that what I will call a silver looking pup? Any how always like to see what people working with...


----------



## Mrbilly (May 26, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Hmmm never come across it... like to see the ped since your buddy advertised that litter as heavy redboy. So that why I asked what redboy blood produce that what I will call a silver looking pup? Any how always like to see what people working with...


I'm in pross of putting up links to peds I kept 1 off that litter I'll have it in a day or so


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks man.


----------



## Poisoned (Jul 20, 2010)

I was mostly asking if it was him, because I had to wonder why a legitimate 'real deal' bulldog kennel would have to use craigslist and hoobly (aimed at the general public) with several litters + ones on the way, with pups labelled "Blue Red Nose" to sell them. Heck, you aren't even allowed to post animals for sale on craigslist. lol

The pups look Champagne to me, by the way, not blue - you might want to change you ads a bit, unless you got some blue dogs not pictured.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

^^^ mybreason fo nasking as you to yur point how does a real dogman sell dogs on hoobly or letnsome one use their kennel name? To sell.any how will enjoy looking into the pedigrees for the pup.


----------



## 5pitties (Dec 9, 2013)

*so???*

um. ok so again, why are you posting ads on craigslist and hoobly?

I saw the ad poisoned referred to, and the picture was of 2 reddish brindle dogs eating dry kibble out of disposable roasting pans in a muddy yard...the posting said "not a backyard breeder" and that you would "work a deal" because there were 2 more litters on the way, that the dogs were all ADBA registered. and then it had the name "Jerky Boy Kennels." screenshot is on my other computer so I'll post when I get home later.

and fyi, I am not a breeder, never have and never will be. I am just a pit bull enthusiast and owner of rescued pits. I'm not anti-breeder. Just have a huge issue with anyone breeding them when they shouldn't, and seeing as you're in NYC, hopefully you have a vague clue of how many pits are killed there every single day.


----------

